# Verschlüsselung(?) von Datenbank



## Fitzi21 (11. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

kurz zum Hintergrund:
Wir müssen von der Schule aus in den nächsten Wochen ein Projekt machen. Das basierend auf dem schon/erst gelernten basiert. 
Natürlch sollten auch einige weitere Elemente eingebaut werden.

Als Projekt hatte ich mir eine Art Verwaltungsprogramm für Musikvereine überlegt. Dort hab ich dann vor nen Veranstaltungskalender, Mitgliederliste und ähnliches (mal sehen was ich dann alles schaffe) einzubauen.
Außerdem habe ich vor einen Login mit Passwort zu machen.

Nun zum Problem. In der Schule haben wir immer nur eine Access Datenbank (.mdb) erstellt. Auf diese haben wir dann mit Hilfe einer Klasse, die uns gegeben wurde (hänge ich unten hin) und SQL - Befehlen auf die Datenbank zugegriffen.

Erstes Problem, das mir in den Kopf kam, der Login. Ich speicher den Loginname und das Passwort in der DB und vergleich das immer. Was mich da geritten hat, weiß ich ich nicht  Da könnte ich ja gleich das Passwort im Loginfenster anzeigen. Also nach ner Lösung gesucht mit dem Ergebnis das ganze mit md5, bzw. SHA-1 zu machen. Ich denke, das bekomme ich hin. 

Die Freude wehrte jetzt aber nicht wirklich lange, da das ganze doch relativ kurz gedacht war 
Schön wenn jemand das Passwort nicht herausbekommt, die restlichen Daten (z. B. Mitglieder) aber einfach aus der Datenbank auslesen kann. 

Gibt es also ne Möglichkeit, dass man nicht einfach die .mdb Datenbank öffnen kann und dort die Informationen herausliest?
Wenn ja, ist es überhaupt möglich mich da in ein paar Stunden reinzuarbeiten oder sollte ich mir das lieber gleich abschreiben?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da entsprechende Anstöße für geben, habe da noch sehr wenig bis gar keine Erfahrung damit. 

Schon mal danke im voraus !


Viele Grüße 
Fitzi




Die oben erwähnte zugriffsklasse:

```
package paket1;

import java.sql.*;

public class DBZugriff
{
	Connection objVerbindung=null;
	Statement objSQLBefehl=null;
	String mTreiber;
	
	public void oeffnen()
	{
		try
		 {
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			mTreiber="jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=H:/haro.mdb";
			objVerbindung=DriverManager.getConnection(mTreiber);
		}		
		catch (Exception e)
		{
			System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen!");
		}
	}
	  
		public void aendern(String pSQL)
			{
				try
				 {
					objSQLBefehl=objVerbindung.createStatement();
					objSQLBefehl.executeUpdate(pSQL);
				}
		
				catch (Exception e)
				{
					System.out.println("Zuweisung fehlgeschlagen!");
				}
			}
			  
				public void schliessen()
					{
						try
						 {	
						 	objSQLBefehl.close();
							objVerbindung.close();
						}
		
						catch (Exception e)
						{
							System.out.println("Schliessen DB fehlgeschlagen!");
						}
					}
					  
				public ResultSet lesen(String pSQL)
					{
						ResultSet mAntwort;
						try
						 {
							objSQLBefehl=objVerbindung.createStatement();
							mAntwort=objSQLBefehl.executeQuery(pSQL);
							return mAntwort;
						 }
				catch (Exception e)
					   {		System.out.println("Abfrage konnte nicht ausgeführt werden!");
								mAntwort=null;
								return mAntwort;
							}						
					}
  }
```


Edit: Das Programm wird außer dem Lehrer wahrscheinlich keiner sehen. Es geht also nicht darum, eine absolut sichere Datenbankanbindung zu schaffen. Nur die Datenbank zu öffnen und alles rauszulesen ist dann aber doch zu offen


----------



## tuxedo (11. Jan 2011)

Naja, bei anderen Datenbanken (wobei man bedenken sollte dass Access mehr ein ZUSTAND als eine DATENBANK ist) ist das ja genau so: Wenn du jetzt MySQL nehmen würdest, könnte man da mit dem DB Passwort auch in die DB schauen. Da kommt man nur drum rum, wenn

a) der DB Zugriff Passwortgeschützt ist
und b
b) das Passwort nicht in der Anwendung hardcodiert ist.

Am besten wird sein du trennst DB von Client und schnallst einen Server dazwischen der die DB Zugriffe für dich managed. 

Aber da du wohl bei Access bleibenmusst/sollst/willst und eine Client-Server-Architektur auch ausscheidet: Wenn Access keinen Schutzmechanismus hat der verhindert dass man ohne Passwort die DB öffnen kann, dann hast du erstmal verloren.

Alternativ könntest du die MDB Datei auch "verschlüsseln" und vor dem zugriff entschlüsseln. Aber dann wäre sie während der normalen Programmbenutzung unverschlüsselt auf der Platte zu finden. Also wie man's dreht und wendet: Man kommt auch keinen 1a grünen Zweig mit Access ;-)

- Alex


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Jan 2011)

Also hab mal gerade nachgesehen und ich kann eine mdb über Extras->Sicherheit verschlüsseln so das man die Daten nicht ohne Passwort öffnen kann.


----------



## Fitzi21 (11. Jan 2011)

Ok, danke euch beiden für eure Antworten.

@ tuxedo
Hatte das schon fast erwartet, dass so etwas in der Art kommen wird. Der bisherige Weg war da doch etwas sehr primitiv 
Das Problem mit dem Server zwischenzuschallen besteht allein schon darin, dass wir einmal daheim arbeiten und dann auch wieder in der Schule. Da wir dort keinerlei Administrator Rechte haben nehme ich nicht an, dass ich dort einen Server in irgendwelcher Art zwischenschalten zu können.

@ Final_Striker, tuxedo
OK, das ist schon mal ein Anfang mit dem Passwort für die mdb Datenbank. Gibt es dann einen Weg, über das Java dann auf diese passwortgeschütze Datenbank zuzugreifen ? Sonst kann ja das Programm nicht mehr mit der Datenbank kommunizieren. tuxedo hört sich da ja nicht so optimistisch an 

Gruß Fitzi


----------



## Fitzi21 (13. Jan 2011)

Ich würde gerne nochmal das Thema schieben 

Noch ne Meldung, vergiss es, das geht nicht oder schau mal bitte da und da, dann bin ich zu frieden 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tuxedo (13. Jan 2011)

Ähm?! 

Let me google that for you

Erstes Suchergebnis. Wenn du sowas einfaches nicht selbst schaffst, solltest du dir überlegen ob Softwareentwicklung wirklich das richtige für dich ist ... :autsch:

- Alex


----------



## Fitzi21 (13. Jan 2011)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Ähm?!
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> ...



Sorry,

muss zugeben, ich hatte garnicht gegoogelt. Bin im Moment zeitlich ziemlich ausgelastet, da hatte ich es mir etwas einfach gemacht. 
Werde mir aber zu herzen nehmen selber mehr Engagement zu Zeigen.

Danke


----------



## Fitzi21 (29. Jan 2011)

Hey,

ich muss dieses Thema wohl nochmal aufgreifen. 
Da ich mal wieder ein paar Stunden daran arbeiten konnte, habe ich mich dann mal da ran gewagt (nachdem die Spielereien mit der GUI fertig waren )

Naja, aber wie soll es anders sein, es klappt auf einmal nicht mehr mal, eine ganz normale Verbindung (ohne Passwort) zur Datenbank aufzubauen. 


Aufgerufen wird die entsprechende Methode Zeile 226 - 231. Den Rest bitte überlesen: Krebsgefahr für die Augen ! 


```
package paketGUI;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import paketClasses.DBZugriff;
import javax.swing.JButton;

public class MitgliederEingabeFenster extends JFrame {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	private JPanel jContentPane = null;
	private JLabel lbTitel = null;
	private JLabel lbMitgliedsNr = null;
	private JLabel lbNachname = null;
	private JLabel lbVorname = null;
	private JLabel lbWohnort = null;
	private JLabel lbStraße = null;
	private JLabel lbGeburtsdatum = null;
	private JLabel lbMitgliedsstatus = null;
	private JLabel lbEintrittsdatum = null;
	private JLabel lbInstrument = null;
	private JTextField tfMitgliedsNr = null;
	private JTextField tfNachname = null;
	private JTextField tfVorname = null;
	private JTextField tfWohnort = null;
	private JTextField tfStraße = null;
	private JTextField tfGeburtsdatum = null;
	private JComboBox cboxMitgliedsstatus = null;
	private JTextField tfEintrittsdatum = null;
	private JComboBox cboxInstrument = null;
	private JButton btHinzufügen = null;

	public MitgliederEingabeFenster() {
		super();
		initialize();
	}

	private void initialize() {
		this.setSize(601, 354);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		this.setTitle("Mitglieder hinzufügen");
	}

	private JPanel getJContentPane() {
		if (jContentPane == null) {
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(null);
			lbInstrument = new JLabel();
			lbInstrument.setBounds(new Rectangle(14, 235, 94, 20));
			lbInstrument.setText("Instrument:");
			lbEintrittsdatum = new JLabel();
			lbEintrittsdatum.setBounds(new Rectangle(14, 210, 94, 20));
			lbEintrittsdatum.setText("Eintrittsdatum:");
			lbMitgliedsstatus = new JLabel();
			lbMitgliedsstatus.setBounds(new Rectangle(14, 185, 96, 20));
			lbMitgliedsstatus.setText("Mitgliedsstatus:");
			lbGeburtsdatum = new JLabel();
			lbGeburtsdatum.setBounds(new Rectangle(14, 145, 89, 20));
			lbGeburtsdatum.setText("Geburtsdatum:");
			lbStraße = new JLabel();
			lbStraße.setBounds(new Rectangle(250, 120, 94, 20));
			lbStraße.setText("Straße Hausnr. :");
			lbWohnort = new JLabel();
			lbWohnort.setBounds(new Rectangle(14, 120, 70, 20));
			lbWohnort.setText("Wohnort:");
			lbVorname = new JLabel();
			lbVorname.setBounds(new Rectangle(250, 95, 70, 20));
			lbVorname.setText("Vorname:");
			lbNachname = new JLabel();
			lbNachname.setBounds(new Rectangle(14, 95, 70, 20));
			lbNachname.setText("Nachname:");
			lbMitgliedsNr = new JLabel();
			lbMitgliedsNr.setBounds(new Rectangle(14 , 60, 108, 20));
			lbMitgliedsNr.setText("Mitgliedsnummer:");
			lbTitel = new JLabel();
			lbTitel.setBounds(new Rectangle(14, 15, 367, 24));
			lbTitel.setFont(new Font("Dialog", Font.BOLD, 14));
			lbTitel.setText("Bitte geben sie die folgenden Mitgliedsdaten ein:");
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(null);
			jContentPane.add(lbTitel, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbMitgliedsNr, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbNachname, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbVorname, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbWohnort, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbStraße, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbGeburtsdatum, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbMitgliedsstatus, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbEintrittsdatum, null);
			jContentPane.add(lbInstrument, null);
			jContentPane.add(getTfMitgliedsNr(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getTfNachname(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getTfVorname(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getTfWohnort(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getTfStraße(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getTfGeburtsdatum(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCboxMitgliedsstatus(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getTfEintrittsdatum(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCboxInstrument(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getBtHinzufügen(), null);
			
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}


	private JTextField getTfMitgliedsNr() {
		if (tfMitgliedsNr == null) {
			tfMitgliedsNr = new JTextField();
			tfMitgliedsNr.setBounds(new Rectangle(130, 60, 50, 20));
		}
		return tfMitgliedsNr;
	}


	private JTextField getTfNachname() {
		if (tfNachname == null) {
			tfNachname = new JTextField();
			tfNachname.setBounds(new Rectangle(105, 95, 125, 20));
		}
		return tfNachname;
	}

	private JTextField getTfVorname() {
		if (tfVorname == null) {
			tfVorname = new JTextField();
			tfVorname.setBounds(new Rectangle(350, 95, 140, 20));
		}
		return tfVorname;
	}

	private JTextField getTfWohnort() {
		if (tfWohnort == null) {
			tfWohnort = new JTextField();
			tfWohnort.setBounds(new Rectangle(105, 122, 125, 20));
		}
		return tfWohnort;
	}

	private JTextField getTfStraße() {
		if (tfStraße == null) {
			tfStraße = new JTextField();
			tfStraße.setBounds(new Rectangle(350, 120, 140, 20));
		}
		return tfStraße;
	}

	private JTextField getTfGeburtsdatum() {
		if (tfGeburtsdatum == null) {
			tfGeburtsdatum = new JTextField();
			tfGeburtsdatum.setBounds(new Rectangle(105, 145, 125, 20));
		}
		return tfGeburtsdatum;
	}

	private JComboBox getCboxMitgliedsstatus() {
		if (cboxMitgliedsstatus == null) {
			// String[] itemsCboxMitgliedsstatus = {"", "aktiv", "passiv", "Ehrenmitglied", "beurlaubt"};
			cboxMitgliedsstatus = new JComboBox();
			cboxMitgliedsstatus.setBounds(new Rectangle(110, 185, 120, 20));
			cboxMitgliedsstatus.setEditable(false);
			cboxMitgliedsstatus.addItem("");
			cboxMitgliedsstatus.addItem("aktiv");
			cboxMitgliedsstatus.addItem("passiv");
			cboxMitgliedsstatus.addItem("Ehrenmitglied");
			cboxMitgliedsstatus.addItem("beurlaubt");
		}
		return cboxMitgliedsstatus;
	}

	private JTextField getTfEintrittsdatum() {
		if (tfEintrittsdatum == null) {
			tfEintrittsdatum = new JTextField();
			tfEintrittsdatum.setBounds(new Rectangle(110, 210, 120, 20));
		}
		return tfEintrittsdatum;
	}

	private JComboBox getCboxInstrument() {
		if (cboxInstrument == null) {
			cboxInstrument = new JComboBox();
			cboxInstrument.setBounds(new Rectangle(110, 235, 120, 20));
			cboxInstrument.setMaximumRowCount(6);
			cboxInstrument.setEditable(true);
			cboxInstrument.addItem("");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Bass");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Dirigent");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Flügelhorn");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Klarinette");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Oboe");;
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Posaune");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Tenorhorn");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Trompete");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Querflöte");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Saxophon");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Schlagzeug");
			cboxInstrument.addItem("Waldhorn");
		}
		return cboxInstrument;
	}


private JButton getBtHinzufügen() {
	if (btHinzufügen == null) {
		btHinzufügen = new JButton();
		btHinzufügen.setBounds(new Rectangle(295, 167, 171, 29));
		btHinzufügen.setText("Hinzufügen");
		btHinzufügen.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				hinzufügen();
			}
		});
	}
	return btHinzufügen;
}
	

public void hinzufügen()
{
	DBZugriff objZugriff = new DBZugriff();
	objZugriff.oeffnen();
	objZugriff.schliessen();
}


}  //  @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="10,10"
```


```
package paketClasses;

import java.sql.*;

public class DBZugriff
{
	Connection objVerbindung=null;
	Statement objSQLBefehl=null;
	
	String mTreiber;
	
	public void oeffnen()
	{
		try
		 {
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			mTreiber="jdbc:odbc:DRIVER=Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb, *.accdb);DBQ=C:/DBMusikvereinverwaltung.mdb";
			objVerbindung=DriverManager.getConnection(mTreiber);
		}		
		catch (Exception e)
		{
			System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen!");
		}
	}
	  			  
		public void schliessen()
		{
			try
			{	
				objSQLBefehl.close();
				objVerbindung.close();
			}
			catch (Exception e)
			{
				System.out.println("Schliessen DB fehlgeschlagen!");
			}
		}
  }
```

Warum kann hier keine Verbindung hergestellt (folglich auch nicht geschlossen) werden?
Am Pfad dürfte es nicht liegen, die Datei liegt bei C:\DBMusikvereinverwaltung.mdb

Es tut mir leid, dass ich euch immer mit naja "Kinderkram" belästigen muss, aber wir sind da von der Schule aus leider völlig auf uns allein gestellt (normales Wirtschaftsgymasium, weil weiter oben glaube das irgendwie mit nem Studium verwechselt wurde)

Nocheinmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

Viele Grüße
Fitzi


----------



## kay73 (30. Jan 2011)

Es könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass man das Passwort und die UserID als Parameter im JDBC-Connection String angeben muss, wie man im ersten Google-Treffer nachlesen kann.



tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du sowas einfaches nicht selbst schaffst, solltest du dir überlegen ob Softwareentwicklung wirklich das richtige für dich ist ... :autsch:


Komm sei mal nicht so hart: Er ist noch in der Schule und mit einem "Lehrer" der solche "Datenbankklassen" verbricht, ist er doch schon schlimm genug gestraft...


----------



## HoaX (30. Jan 2011)

Einfach mal die Exception ausgeben lassen, dafür sind die da und dort steht es mit Sicherheit drin.


----------



## Fitzi21 (30. Jan 2011)

kay73 hat gesagt.:


> Es könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass man das Passwort und die UserID als Parameter im JDBC-Connection String angeben muss, wie man im ersten Google-Treffer nachlesen kann.



Ich habe als erstes mal noch nen paar Möglichkeiten ausprobiert, da man doch einige unterschiedliche schreibweisen findet, die angeblich alle klappen. Mal nen ; dazu, dann mal wieder ne Klammer, ...
Hat alles nicht funktioniert.

Thema Parameter übergeben, hab ich dann auch mal probiert

```
String myDatabaseFile = "C:/DBMusikvereinverwaltung.mdb";
String username = "";
String password = "";
String mTreiber = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};Dbq="+myDatabaseFile+";Uid="+username+";Pwd="+password+";";
```

Ich habe ja noch nicht einmal ein Passwort gemacht, also dürfte ich auch noch keines haben ?



> ... und mit einem "Lehrer" der solche "Datenbankklassen" verbricht, ist er doch schon schlimm genug gestraft...



gestraft hört sich jetzt auch hart an 
Ich denke, auch er musste/muss Java genau so lernen wie wir auch. Er unterrichtet das auch noch nciht so lange. Es ist halt leider noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.






HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Einfach mal die Exception ausgeben lassen, dafür sind die da und dort steht es mit Sicherheit drin.


Meinst du die exception von dem try/catch? Da kamm die entspechende Konsolenausgabe.

Gibt es noch eine andere Exception? Wenn ja, wie sehe ich die ?




Ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen (da sind wir wieder in den schulcomputern) nochmal eine entspechende Datenbank machen und mein Glück vesuchen. 

LG Fitzi


----------



## Fitzi21 (31. Jan 2011)

Mahlzeit,

langsam könnte ich mir echt die Kugel geben. ;(
Die einfachsten Sachen funktionieren nicht. 


Wie schon im vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben, hatten wir heute mal wieder Informatik.
Ich habe eine Access Datenbank erstellt, diese mit Passwort gesichert und mit folgendem Teiber geöffnet.


```
String myDatabaseFile = "H:/DBMusikvereinverwaltung_passwort.mdb";
String username = "Administrator";
String password = "test";
mTreiber = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};Dbq="+myDatabaseFile+";Uid="+username+";Pwd="+password+";";
```


Wie soll es anders sein, das schließen klappt nun auch nicht mehr, was eigentlich ne ein Problem war (Code sehe vorherige Beiträge).

Gut, dachte, man kann ja erst mal nicht alles haben, also erst mal abgehakt. Dann alles Auf die externe gezogen, dann auf meinen Laptop, Pfad entsprechend geändert und bingo, es geht wieder garnichts mehr. Auch eine db ohne kennwort geht hier nicht. 
Auf meinem Laptop läuft Windows 7 im gegensatz zu XP(in der Schule). Aber daran dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen, da es bei anderen Projekten eigentlich immer geklappt hatte.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr hier irgendwie ne Idee habt 

Liebe Grüße 
Fitzi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Jan 2011)

wie wäre es du postest mal den StackTrace, mit "geht nicht" kann man dir nicht helfen


```
catch (Exception e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen!");       // was soll man denn damit anfangen bitte?
        }
```


----------



## Fitzi21 (31. Jan 2011)

StackTrace höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal, sonst hätte ich es früher gemacht 
Aber vielen dank für den Hinweis 


```
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at paketClasses.DBZugriff.oeffnen(DBZugriff.java:22)
	at paketGUI.MitgliederEingabeFenster.hinzufügen(MitgliederEingabeFenster.java:305)
	at paketGUI.MitgliederEingabeFenster$1.actionPerformed(MitgliederEingabeFenster.java:281)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Mit dem fast selben Code (was Datenbank anbetrifft habe ich nichts geändert) hat es in der Schule geklappt. Pfad natürlich entsprechend geändert.
Daher versteh ich auch nicht, warum er die Datenbank nicht findet. Kann das auch mit Benutzerrechten bei Windows 7 zusammenhängen ?


```
package paketClasses;

import java.sql.*;

public class DBZugriff
{
	Connection objVerbindung=null;
	Statement objSQLBefehl=null;
	
	String mTreiber;
	
	public void oeffnen()
	{
		try
		 {
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			String myDatabaseFile = "C:/DBMusikvereinverwaltung.mdb";
			//String username = "Administrator";
			//String password = "test";
			//mTreiber = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};Dbq="+myDatabaseFile+";Uid="+username+";Pwd="+password+";";
			mTreiber = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};Dbq="+myDatabaseFile+"";
			objVerbindung=DriverManager.getConnection(mTreiber);
		}		
		catch (Exception e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
			System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen!");
		}
	}
	  
	public void aendern(String pSQL)
		{
			try
			{
				objSQLBefehl=objVerbindung.createStatement();
				objSQLBefehl.executeUpdate(pSQL);
			}		
			catch (Exception e)
				{
					System.out.println("Zuweisung fehlgeschlagen!");
				}
			}
			  
	public void schliessen()
	{
		try
		{	
		 	objSQLBefehl.close();
			objVerbindung.close();
		}

		catch (Exception e)
		{
			System.out.println("Schliessen DB fehlgeschlagen!");
		}
	}
					  
		public ResultSet lesen(String pSQL)
		{
			ResultSet mAntwort;
			try
			{
				objSQLBefehl=objVerbindung.createStatement();
				mAntwort=objSQLBefehl.executeQuery(pSQL);
				return mAntwort;
			}
			catch (Exception e)
			{
				System.out.println("Abfrage konnte nicht ausgeführt werden!");
				mAntwort=null;
				return mAntwort;
			}						
		}
  }
```

Die Angegebenen Zeilen 
	at paketGUI.MitgliederEingabeFenster.hinzufügen(MitgliederEingabeFenster.java:305)
	at paketGUI.MitgliederEingabeFenster$1.actionPerformed(MitgliederEingabeFenster.java:281)
sind lediglich Aufruf einer Methode hinzufügen(), die dann oeffnen() in DBZugriff aufruft.

Gruß Fitzi



Edit:
Dritter PC, OS XP --> öffnen geht (denke ich zumindest wenn da ne ldb Datei hinzugefügt wird)
beim Schliesen wieder ein Fehler mit folgender meldung:


```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at paketClasses.DBZugriff.schliessen(DBZugriff.java:48)
	at paketGUI.MitgliederEingabeFenster.hinzufügen(MitgliederEingabeFenster.java:306)
	at paketGUI.MitgliederEingabeFenster$1.actionPerformed(MitgliederEingabeFenster.java:281)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Jan 2011)

tja beim schließen wird wohl "objSQLBefehl" null sein, da du lesen oder ändern nicht aufrufst. Außerdem solltest du das direkt im finally block der lesen/ändern methode machen.


----------



## Fitzi21 (31. Jan 2011)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> tja beim schließen wird wohl "objSQLBefehl" null sein, da du lesen oder ändern nicht aufrufst. Außerdem solltest du das direkt im finally block der lesen/ändern methode machen.



Was meinst du mit finally Block ?
Hast du das so gemeint ?


```
package paketClasses;

import java.sql.*;

public class DBZugriff
{
	Connection objVerbindung=null;
	Statement objSQLBefehl=null;
	
	String mTreiber;
	
	public void oeffnen()
	{
		try
		 {
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			String myDatabaseFile = "F:/Digitale Schultasche/Datenbanken/DBMusikvereinverwaltung.mdb";
			//String username = "Administrator";
			//String password = "test";
			//mTreiber = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};Dbq="+myDatabaseFile+";Uid="+username+";Pwd="+password+";";
			mTreiber = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};Dbq="+myDatabaseFile+"";
			objVerbindung=DriverManager.getConnection(mTreiber);
		}		
		catch (Exception e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
			System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen!");
		}
	}
	  
	public void aendern(String pSQL)
		{
			try
			{
				objSQLBefehl=objVerbindung.createStatement();
				objSQLBefehl.executeUpdate(pSQL);
			 	objSQLBefehl.close();
				objVerbindung.close();
			}		
			catch (Exception e)
				{
					System.out.println("Zuweisung fehlgeschlagen!");
				}
			}
			  
	/*public void schliessen()
	{
		try
		{	
		 	objSQLBefehl.close();
			objVerbindung.close();
		}

		catch (Exception e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
			System.out.println("Schliessen DB fehlgeschlagen!");
		}
	}*/
					  
		public ResultSet lesen(String pSQL)
		{
			ResultSet mAntwort;
			try
			{
				objSQLBefehl=objVerbindung.createStatement();
				mAntwort=objSQLBefehl.executeQuery(pSQL);
			 	objSQLBefehl.close();
				objVerbindung.close();
				return mAntwort;
			}
			catch (Exception e)
			{
				System.out.println("Abfrage konnte nicht ausgeführt werden!");
				mAntwort=null;
				return mAntwort;
			}						
		}
  }
```

Morgen habe ich nochmal die Möglichkeit an dem PC zu arbeiten, wo es eventuell sogar geklappt hat mit der Verbindung herzustellen. 
Dann werde ich auf jeden Fall mal entsprechendes schreiben, wozu ich aendern(), bzw. lesen() brauche. Falls das schließen dann noch nicht geht werde ich mich auf jeden Fall nochmal melden. 

Welche Frage aber dennoch noch offen bleibt, warum das Öffnen auf zwei XP Computern funktioniert und bei mir mit Windows 7 nicht. Auch da werde ich mal bei einen Klassenkamaraden schauen, ob es dort entsprechend läuft.

Aber freut mich, dass es nun wenigstens ein bisschen vorwärts geht. Wenn es nicht reicht mich zu schieben, muss man mich wohl tragen :toll: Danke

Viele Grüße und bis morgen 
Fitzi


----------



## Ivan Dolvich (31. Jan 2011)

raiL meinte eher ein Try/Catch/Finally block:

```
public ResultSet lesen(String pSQL)
        {
            ResultSet mAntwort = null;
            try
            {
                objSQLBefehl=objVerbindung.createStatement();
                mAntwort=objSQLBefehl.executeQuery(pSQL);
            }
            catch (Exception e)
            {
                System.out.println("Abfrage konnte nicht ausgeführt werden!");
                mAntwort=null;
            }         
           finally
           {
                objSQLBefehl.close();
                objVerbindung.close();
                return mAntwort;
           }              
        }
```

Wegen der Datenbank gibt es einige Fragen, die du auf deinem Win7-Pc prüfen müsstest. Aber erstmal der versuch mit bisschen anderen Code.
Schau dir mal den folgenden Code an. Vielleicht hilft das weiter? Vor allem die Zeile mit 
	
	
	
	





```
con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, passwd);
```


```
//@see [url=http://wiki.byte-welt.net/wiki/Datenbankverbindung_%28Java%29#Access_Datenbank]Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki[/url]
private static Connection con;
[...]
 
public boolean connect(String filename, String user, String passwd)
   throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException {
 
   String url = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ="
      + filename + ";READONLY=false}";      
 
   Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
   con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, passwd);
 
   return true;
}
```

Auf der selben Seite, von der ich den Code hab, stammt das hier:
[qoute]
Um die Verbindung zu einer Access Datenbank herzustellen, muss man diese erst mal in Windows eingebunden haben, dies geschieht über die Systemsteuerung \rightarrow Verwaltung \rightarrow Datenquellen (ODBC) hier muss die Datenbank jetzt eingerichtet werden. 
[/qoute]
Außerdem ist noch die Frage, ob auf dem Win7-Pc Access automatisch mit drauf ist. Da ich eher auf Linux laufe und nie mit Access gearbeitet habe, weiß ich das nicht. Aber vermuten kann man ja mal.


----------



## Fitzi21 (1. Feb 2011)

Hey, auch dir ein danke für deine Hilfe. 

Habe in der schule wieder weiter gemacht und die Datenbankanbindung hat mehr oder weniger einwandfrei funktioniert. Noch mit dem alten unsauberen Code, aber es hat geklappt. Auch das mit dem Passwort 

Das mit der Verbindung schließen hat sich auch geklärt, wie railL schon gesagt hatte, ich muss erst mal einen Wert zugwiesen haben. 

Dann der Test bei nem Kollegen mit Windows 7. Dieser hat kein Access drauf, die Datei wurde "unbekannt" ausgewiesen. Trotzdem konnte ich aber in die DB schreiben. Also am Betriebssystem direkt liegt es auch nicht. Am Code selber dürfte es auch nicht liegen, wenn auch, wie schon gesagt wurde, er kein Meisterwerk der Programmierkunst ist 

Nächste Schritte werden sein zu versuchen es bei mir zum Laufen zu bringen. Access hätte ich sogar auf dem Rechner. Werde auf jeden Fall mal ein neues Administrator Benutzerkonto machen und ausprobieren. 
Und den Code oben werde ich natürlich auch testen, wenn jemandem schon mal gezeigt wird, wie es eigentlich geht :toll:

Viele Grüße 
Fitzi


----------

